# Red Fixtures



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I am working in a house I plumbed 2 years ago. The HO decided to finish the bonus room and turn it into a kids playroom. The rough plumbing was finished but now the wife wants to change the bathroom around :thumbsup:.


I used Copper and PVC, with Delta T+S Valves

I am looking for RED Fixtures, the wife said " I want red fixtures like grade school red"

So I am looking for a Red Childrens Toilet with a Red Seat ( openfaced or not ), a Red Centerset Lav Faucet and a Red T+S Trim.

Im thinking Krylon


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Kohler primary..... It's a little child size w/c. I don't know if they make it in red, but I know for certain they sell a red seat for it. 

Dont know if this helps or not....


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

greenscoutII said:


> Kohler primary..... It's a little child size w/c. I don't know if they make it in red, but I know for certain they sell a red seat for it.
> 
> Dont know if this helps or not....


 
I use the American Standard Baby Devoro for kids toilets. They dont make it in red


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Here's a red seat. http://www.us.kohler.com/onlinecatalog/detail.jsp?item=293802&section=2&category=14&retail=false

Kohler's Primary toilet is only available in a 10" rough flushometer style.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Kohler's Primary toilet is only available in a 10" rough flushometer style.


That's right... I put some in a preschool a couple of years ago. Had to move the flanges.

Good catch, I forgot about the 10" rough.....


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Here is one I found just by typing Red toilet on Google

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/288665875/A3924AA_Red_One_piece_Toilet.html 

http://www.bathroomgifts.com/images/products/red-kiss-toilet-seat.jpg

Check with your Kohler supplier. You may be able to do a custom order from the factory.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

It won't help for the w.c. but you can get the other stuff powdercoated if red isn't available. 








Paul


----------

